# Revolver for Hunting



## blackcrowe (Jan 16, 2008)

Just moved to Southeast Texas and some friends are trying to get me to go hog hunting. I have a tactical XD45, but know that I will need more than this. I am thinking that a .44 mag. will be my best bet. Have been looking at S&W, Ruger, and Taurus (raging bull and tracker). I like the price of the Taurus, but was curious as to why it cost so much less. I don't mind paying more if I get what I pay for. I just don't have any experience with revolvers. Any thoughts and advice would be great.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've owned several Rugers and S&Ws, and shot a couple of Taurii (Taurusses?). The only .44 mag I currently own is a Ruger Redhawk.

I'd recommend staying with Ruger or S&W.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I bought my M 29 44mag to go shoot piggys, very good choice, however, there are other good choices as well. A 41 mag or 45 Colt (not cowboy loads) will also work. I recommend swing out cylinders for quicker reloads and double action if the pig gets loose from the dogs. Ultimately, get what you're comfortable with, but its been my experience that you get what you pay for. Maybe you should look for a good used weapon, a lot of them have been fondled far more than shot.

Don't count out all the auto pistols though, a 10mm Auto can work well... in the end, its all about shot placement. If you handload, you've got a lot of control over ammo performance, but all sorts of good factory ammo is available on-line these days also.


----------



## CardRED (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't have a great deal of experience with revolvers, but for what its worth I've heard its hard to beat a Smith and Wesson revolver. Someone who knows a little more than I do may be able to confirm or deny that. 

I have shot my brothers S&W .357 several times, and it is one heck of a gun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

A Ruger Redhawk or Super Blackhawk is reasonably priced and built like a tank. You won't shoot them loose and will have a firearm that will most likely outlive you. I own a super blackhawk and it is accurate, totally reliable and with aftermarket rubber grips installed comfortable to shoot many rounds in a session.

Which is the best is like asking which truck is the best. Point of view is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If I was going to do it I would get a Ruger Blackhawk in .44mag with about a 7" barrel. To me that would be a perfect gun for hogs and deer. My wife heard me talking to a buddy and went and bought me a S&W M-29 classic. It's a cool gun and it will do a number on a hog but man what a price tag. You just gotta love them. Good luck.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*hacksaw*

Value, strenght, looks, pricing. Ruger. Double action, Ruger Redhawk, Ruger SuperRedhawk, Single action, Super Blackhawk. all .44's, Blackhawk .357
Sir; your game will be covered:smt023

Baldy: Sir, 7 1/2" is how they come; now a 'Hacksaw' will make it fit you:smt033


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I will often use my brother's S&W 629 w/Leupold 2x on hogs, and it works quite well. However, unless you are a very good handgun shooter, you might very well do better with a lever-action .30-.30. If you have a Wal-Mart nearby (and who doesn't?), you might check out the Marlins. A short open-sight lever makes a great brush-gun, and is hell on hogs.

As for cost -- not always does one get what one pays for, but in the case of Taurus vs. S&W/Ruger/Colt, I think you do get more if you pay more.

PhilR.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I vote Ruger Super Redhawk.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> ...shot a couple of Taurii (Taurusses?).


I believe the plural of Taurus is simply "Tauri." Or at least Jan Libourel is convinced "Tauri" is correct, and who am I to argue with a PhD? :mrgreen:

I'd get a Smith, with Ruger as second choice. I strongly prefer DA revolvers to SAs, also.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Your .45ACP is actually a pretty effective hog gun. Shot placement is always critical, and the .45 won't penetrate as much, but it'll definitely take a hog with a heart shot.

Want proof? Here's a pic from the Texas CHL Forum:










Now, if you're looking for a new gun anyway, I'd pick a rifle. Something lever-action or semi-auto if you're hunting on foot (just in case that hog gets POed); bolt-action if you're stand-hunting. You could also take a bolt-action with your .45 as backup; I think that would be the ideal situation. Accuracy and power at distance, quick shots up close.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

One of my buddies purchased a Taurus 44C last month. It would jump loose of the cylinder lock when shooting full house loads. Second pull on the trigger might or might not produce a boom. He now has a Ruger Redhawk . It works every pull of the trigger.

:smt1099


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Ive been putin' those little piggies on the table for many years using a Redhawk in .41magnum. About a year ago I chopped one of my 5.5" barrels down to a more maneagable 4" and danged if Ruger didn't copy me......LOL

Before:









After:









If they are out past 50 yards the 7.5" gets the job done as well


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

I have owned and shot both Ruger and S&W .44 mags, and you won't go far wrong with either one. Handly a few of each and get what feels best to you.
I agree that if you will be hunting hogs, start shopping for a Marlin lever gun, maybe a .45-70.

Enjoy yourself.

mark


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

I can see a Ruger Redhawk .44 mag with a 7" bbl. in my future.


----------



## Brute (Apr 15, 2008)

I have taken down several hogs with my PX4 in .40 all with in 20yds. I carry it when we run dogs.:mrgreen:

I just purchased a Ruger Blackhawk in 357 to actually sit down and hunt with.

I still have alot of questions myself so take it for what its worth.... :smt033


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

for thick brush hogs the 45 colt is a tough one to beat.
pete


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Hogs*

I would opt for a double action 44 mag, or 41 mag. You might use single action for most shooting, but if you get into a close encounter with hogs, the double action can save you. I've had S&W model 29's, Ruger Redhawks and Blackhawks. I like the way they smith 29, or now 629, handles and shoots. They have a five inch barrel that really moves and points well. Get what suits your hands best. Good hunting!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

You might need to take him at 200yds... I'd take this... 460 XVR Compensated Hunter... Just in case...

Not too good for concealed carry, unless you're into trench coats..

JW


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Avoid the Taurus, they're cheap fo r a reason and if you do some looking around you'll read why. Smith makes nice doub;e actions and Ruger both DA's and SA's. Can't really see a need for DA in a hunting revolver but whatever floats one's boat. I use Ruger's, and most often a Bisley in 45 Colt goes with me. Same ones as pictured above, an Acusport model. Occasioanlly I'll use a BH in .41 mag which weas a Burris. However, if you do indeed not mind paying more if you get more - nly ne choice -> Freedom Arms. :smt023
I'd think something in .41 mag, .44 mag or .45 Colt would more than suffice if you place your shots correctly. The biggers ones are just in my opinion mainly boguht for show and bragging boosts and smaller is either well, too small or would require a bit more skill. Not discounting yours, just saying...


----------

